# Stuttering Problem when monitoring 2x5970



## connector (Feb 4, 2011)

I am using the following system:

- Processor: Intel Core i7 975 EE
- Cooler: TRUE COGAG Extreme
- Motherboard: ASUS RAMPAGE II EXTREME
- RAM: 6GB DDR3 Viper Patiot
- Graphics: 2 x ASUS EAH5970
- PSU: Tagan 1300W PipeRock
- Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

From the latest drivers from ATI, and with GPU-Z's option that updates data in the background, there is stuttering in GPU-intensive programs.

In other monitoring applications, increasing the data refresh time in milliseconds, the problem disappears.

I wonder if i can do that with GPU-Z and why I have this problem.

Thank you very much for your attention.


----------



## robal (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

First of all: Welcome to TPU !

I must say that it's rarely seen for new user to have their first post a genuinely useful one.
Thanks for sharing this observation. It may save someone's weekend and couple of grey hair...

Cheers,


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 4, 2011)

try turning off the voltage sensors and see if the problem goes away. reading those takes a ton of time


----------



## connector (Feb 4, 2011)

i have disabled volts monitoring but sttuttering still continue... Maybe more miliseconds could be the solution...


----------



## connector (Feb 4, 2011)

robal said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all: Welcome to TPU !
> 
> ...



thank you very much Robal...


----------



## Valus (Apr 10, 2011)

Interesting how this is still affecting people. I've had this problem non-stop since my ATI 3870 crossfire/non-crossfire, several different 4k/5k series cards and with my current 6870/6850 across every build of GPU-Z so far.

Just thought i'd now start posting considering it's causing systems to hang and to require a hard reboot(several other friends have exact same problem, i'll create a new post for this so i don't hijack) 

Say playing a game after awhile the game's FPS will just drop and application will start to stutter going from a 10-40FPS hicup depending upon the game.

I've noticed that if i alt-tab out and turn GPU-Z off when this starts happening problem goes away.

and if i turn GPU-Z back on while in a game GPU-Z won't properly read anything(requires me to quit the 3D app and the open up GPU-Z before the application then it will read card stats correctly)

it's like theres a memory leak in the program and it's comsuming all of the GPU's resourse just to show the stats. I've notice that sometimes prior to this happening GPU load will spike and stay at 100%(say program was only using 20-50% average) and GPU temps will skyrocket.

System specs:
AMD X6 1100T
MSI 890FX-GD70
XFX 6870
RAM 2x4gigs 1600 Gskill
win 7 64 ult
PC Pow & Cool 750(before ocz buyout)


----------



## connector (Apr 11, 2011)

Valus said:


> Interesting how this is still affecting people. I've had this problem non-stop since my ATI 3870 crossfire/non-crossfire, several different 4k/5k series cards and with my current 6870/6850 across every build of GPU-Z so far.
> 
> Just thought i'd now start posting considering it's causing systems to hang and to require a hard reboot(several other friends have exact same problem, i'll create a new post for this so i don't hijack)
> 
> ...



If we can configure miliseconds update, the stuttering goes away... Increasing on AfterBurner the hardware poll intervall eliminates all stuttering.


----------

